# Which Chartplotter/FF for Pathfinder 17T?



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

If one day FMT comes out with a Georgia chip, you would want a Navico unit, Simrad or Lowrance.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Cant get much smaller than cell phone. Have you checked out marine nav apps?
Mounted my transducers on either side of tunnel w no problems. Keep the bubbles outta your epoxy if you glue it in. I got a 4” x 4” pc of pvc w cap glued into one of mine. Fill w mineral oil ,set transducer inside, then cap off. Took me forever to figure that one out. No manual. Lol


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Do you have one or two drains on your hull? If you have just one, the xducer can be mounted on the opposite side like I did.


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If you're nearing age 40, get the biggest screen that will fit on your skiff. You will thank me later.


----------

